# End of the World Theme



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Get some colored party bulbs and have low light, maybe a small fog machine in some area like it is a green fog or left over vapors from the big meteor crash


----------



## AriaDragonfly (Oct 7, 2009)

That could definitely be interesting, I do want to get a fog machine (and dry ice to help keep it low lying) and a strobe light, since those were big hits at last years party (unfortunately in the move I had to throw them out, happens when you move across the country, lots of stuff gets tossed.)


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Sorry I don't have any ideas right now, but I will be following you as I am doing that theme for 2012 - All I keep hearing in my head is REM - It's the End Of The World As We Know It


----------

